# INSURANCE - READ THIS !!!!!!



## usj38

For any of you guys our there that are looking for a blinding quote I spoke to a company called 'A-Plan Insurance on 02380 332233, ask for a chap called David Willis.

I got a quote on a TT (225) Fully COMP with 0 no claims and it was Â£434.

VVVVV CHEAP


----------



## clived

If you're going to try A-Plan, try this link AND let them know if you're a member of the TTOC.... http://www.aplan.co.uk/motor/car-insura ... hp?int=452


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I have renewed mine today with Priviledge Insurance and it is Â£549 INCLUDING Green Flag break-down cover; and of course it is with all the million mods A3DFU has so I am quite happy as I had/have to pay more having taken my ex off the insurance ...


----------



## conlechi

clived said:


> If you're going to try A-Plan, try this link AND let them know if you're a member of the TTOC.... http://www.aplan.co.uk/motor/car-insura ... hp?int=452


 Nice one Clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , got exellent quotes today for both of my cars and saved on both


----------



## clived

conlechi said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to try A-Plan, try this link AND let them know if you're a member of the TTOC.... http://www.aplan.co.uk/motor/car-insura ... hp?int=452
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , got exellent quotes today for both of my cars and saved on both
Click to expand...

Great - glad it was a good quote. We're just starting our relationship with them, so please everyone let me know your experiences.


----------



## Vinnyboy10

It's really good to see TT drivers can get deals like that!!!

I am 23 and have a 180 TTC and my insurance is 1.6k with 2 years no claims (Virgin)... Is this type of quote restricted to those that meet certain critera i.e. age, if it isnt I will definitely make contact with Aplan! Thank you very much. Vincent.


----------



## clived

Vinnyboy10 said:


> It's really good to see TT drivers can get deals like that!!!
> 
> I am 23 and have a 180 TTC and my insurance is 1.6k with 2 years no claims (Virgin)... Is this type of quote restricted to those that meet certain critera i.e. age, if it isnt I will definitely make contact with Aplan! Thank you very much. Vincent.


Don't forget to do it via the link above ;-)


----------



## moley

clived said:


> If you're going to try A-Plan, try this link AND let them know if you're a member of the TTOC.... http://www.aplan.co.uk/motor/car-insura ... hp?int=452


Just tried this link and ended up with an empty page 

Moley

<EDIT> Just tried entering via their website and it does the same, so probably not the link at fault. </EDIT>


----------



## clived

I just tried it - and it worked fine


----------



## conlechi

I made my initial enquiry online , they contacted me by telephone the following day . Good friendly service with good rates too


----------



## moley

clived said:


> I just tried it - and it worked fine


Just tried the link again tonight and it's the same - a pretty well blank screen - must be me 

Moley


----------



## A3DFU

moley said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it - and it worked fine
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried the link again tonight and it's the same - a pretty well blank screen - must be me
> 
> Moley
Click to expand...

I had no problem with the link, Martin?


----------



## moley

A3DFU said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it - and it worked fine
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried the link again tonight and it's the same - a pretty well blank screen - must be me
> 
> Moley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problem with the link, Martin?
Click to expand...

Hi Dani,

The link just doesn't work for me. Their home page is fine, but if I click the right Motor Insurance tab, still nothing (every other insurance catergory seems to work fine). If I select Motor tab at the top, it works okay. Very strange.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy

Just a thought Moley. I haven't looked at the site so I'm only guessing - could that the your browser is blocking a pop-up window that opens (or is) the quote page?


----------



## moley

NaughTTy said:


> Just a thought Moley. I haven't looked at the site so I'm only guessing - could that the your browser is blocking a pop-up window that opens (or is) the quote page?


I do have a pop up blocker, but it doesn't seem to flag up that its blocked anything. As I say, I can get into the same page using the top motoring tab from the home page - arh well, one of those mysteries :roll:

Moley


----------



## A3DFU

moley said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought Moley. I haven't looked at the site so I'm only guessing - could that the your browser is blocking a pop-up window that opens (or is) the quote page?
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a pop up blocker, but it doesn't seem to flag up that its blocked anything. As I say, I can get into the same page using the top motoring tab from the home page - arh well, one of those mysteries :roll:
> 
> Moley
Click to expand...

Perhaps you are not meant to go with this specific insurance :wink:


----------



## conlechi

I contacted them using the online quotation , they email or call you back ,
give them a call in the morning  
They saved me a fair few Â£Â£Â£ on both of my cars

BTW , dont forget to mention the TTOC


----------



## ~*~Emma~*~

Hello,

Just reading the information relating the Car Insurance, as I am looking to hopefully purchase a TT sometime in May, but I am concerned that the Insurance will be very high, Churchill quoted over Â£2,000.00.
I am a fairy new driver I have only been driving for around a year, I have always wanted a TT, but thought it inpractible to have one as a first car so settled for a Ford Ka, which is lovely but cant compare to a TT. 
I was wondered if there was anyone on the forum that hasnt been driving to long and has managed to obtain reasonable Insurance Quotes?

This would be for a 1.8 Convertible if that makes any difference?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## digimeisTTer

I re-newed with A-Plan last year after reading the thread on PH.

Â£115 cheaper than Elephant who were the cheapest i could find and mine includes business use, plus it's new vehicle replacement within the first year for a new car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SAV

Hi 
This is my first post and I would like to say thanks, as i followed the link and save a good few shillings on my insurance


----------



## A3DFU

Hi SAV,
welcome to the forum and well done on saving yourself some Â£Â£Â£s


----------



## coTTsie

just changed my insurance from the cabriolet (115bhp) to my TT 225 (270bhp remap included on policy) with QS 18" rims

fully comp:
cabrio Â£350
TT 270 Â£392

with admiral (ch7) post code 33 yr old male full NCB no points

I'M HAPPY WI THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

although points may start to appear :?


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> although points may start to appear :?


Pete, what are you telling us :wink: :roll:


----------



## coTTsie

that i must not speed, soooooo bloody had to keep to 30, 80-120 is ace! privete road of course

oh how it feels to have a fast car for a change,


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> that i must not speed, soooooo bloody had to keep to 30, 80-120 is ace! privete road of course
> 
> oh how it feels to have a fast car for a change,


Say after me, 100 times: -

I must not speed, I must not speed ............ :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just gave them a ring for a price on my Golf cheapest so far and with the lowest excess 
I forgot to tell them I was a TTOC member  so I rang them back they said they have given me as much discount as they can but they cnocked another Â£10 for good will


----------

